# Problems with Flashing Back To Stock



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

I am trying to flash my generic showcase back to stock from Cyanogenmod 10.1 Nightly. I tried doing a factory reset from CWM but my phone won't even enter CWM when I hold down the power and down arrow. Also Odin doesn't recognize my phone so I tried installing the drivers by installing Kies Mini but that didn't help.

Any suggestions?

I was able to enter CWM by enabling reboot to recovery in the dev settings. Hopefully a factory reset will allow my phone to be recognized by Odin... I will keep everyone posted

After multiple attempts with different cords Odin still won't recognize my phone. I reinstalled drivers for my phone so that can't be the problem. I will try to see if it works on a different computer, but it might be the cord because I not using the one my phone came with as it no longer syncs my data. 

UPDATE:
After a TON of trouble I decided to try it our older laptop. I think there is a problem with either windows 8 or my laptop because it worked perfectly on the old one.


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

The drivers were giving me issues... I am now on the 1.5.14.0 driver version and it is working!


----------

